# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to the forum

## ferdinandr

Hello, I am new here and looking forward to improving my skills with the help of the more expert users here. I'm using Excel 2007.

----------


## Vaibhav

Welcome to ExcelFroum ferdinandr ... I hope you have a good time here  :Smilie:

----------


## shg

> I'm using Excel 2007.



Then you might change your profile to show that ...

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi ferdinandr,

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

